# qiuck question



## jackal (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know of a good website that i could either buy a good set up for bowfishing or could give me info on how to set up my bow to do so?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

depends on how much money you want to put into your setup. with mine i have a muzzy reel and seat and for a rest im usein a whisker bisket with glue on the bottom part of the whiskers to help them not bend. and i have a cheapo one pin sight. i would get a bow that you dont mind if it gets thrown around. even if you baby your stuff it still get beat up. trust me, i baby my stuff but i have freinds that kick my things around because i out shoot them, right alex :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bowfishing exteme is were i buy everything from. DONT BE CHEAP is some of the best advice i have on this the cheaper ya go the easyr it breaks is how it seems to work. i reccomend the fishhook rest, yellowjacket arrows with piranha tips, and since im guessing your new a AMS retriever its easy to use to start with with the spincast that alot of people are converting to theres a bunch of modifications you have to do to get them to work the best. buy more then 1 arrow as well you will go threw them faster then you think. its usually a good idea to have replacement nocks and points with you as well. i always have a extra reel with even because if your not prepared for something to go wrong IT WILL bowfishing is one of the roughest things on any equiptment you buy.

heck kick stuff around he kicks us around :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Listen to them and listen to me. We all know from experience that cheap stuff SUCKS!!! When you cheap out to start with you end up paying way more money after one season to replace that cheap stuff than if you would've gotten the good stuff to start with.

BowfishingExtreme.com is good for price, but sucks because there's no description on a lot of their products. Go to BackwaterBowfishing.com and look through their stuff. They have almost everything Extreme does and they've got good descriptions and reviews. Then figure out which is cheaper for your order and go from there.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree don't go cheap, the nice stuff is worth it. But you don't always have to buy online. Sometimes paying for shipping doesn't make it worth it for some of the stuff. Check your area and their sporting goods stores, many around my area carry all my favorite equipment and its not a far trek to get it.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

any of these places call them direct they'll be more than happy to help you in any way possible you'll only find out what works best for you by getting out there and shooting some fish 
http://www.bowfishingextreme.com/index.htm
http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/
http://www.sullysbowfishing.com/
just remember as said in the post before going cheap sucks it just costs you more in the long run , my opinion for gear get the bow you like ams retriever , whisker biscuit bowfishing biscuit cut a notch in it for easier loading , muzzy points and plain fiberglass or yellowjacket shafts


----------



## jackal (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone this really helps. I would love to stay local but am soon moving to ohio and am a little unsure of the area. And where i live in FL now, trying to find a good local sporting goods store with any kind of selection is a joke. But thanks again and wish me luck.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Def. check out ams bowfishing site to see. They have a pretty good selection andthe quality is def. there.


----------

